# Wacom tablets



## kamikaze (Nov 17, 2008)

A port of linuxwacom has been committed and can be found under _x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom_.

It also optionally installs Bartosz Fabianowski's USB Wacom driver.

Here is the commit message:
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?200811171002.mAHA2PgL020634


----------

